# ممكن مساعده في شرح فن الخراطة مدعومه بالصور



## مجيد الانباري (10 أبريل 2007)

ممكن مساعده في شرح فن الخراطة مدعومه بالصور وذلك لحاجتي الى هذا الشرح لاني مهندس اعمل في هذا المجال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير :13:


----------



## deghidy (19 يونيو 2008)

لك ما تريد 
هذا الموقع جميل جدا هاتعرف منه فن التشغيل علي الماكينات 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rev=/images?q=shaping+machine&um=1&hl=ar&sa=N
نسالكم الدعاء 
م/ محمد الدغيدي


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## مجيد الانباري (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي مهندس محمد متمنيا لك التوفيق.مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجيد الانباري (26 يونيو 2008)

اخي محمد هذا الموقع يحكي عن القشط وليس الخراطه على العموم مشكور على المجهود


----------



## nadom69 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد كيكاني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر

لكلا العضوين
وبارك الله بكما


----------



## dara4 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (24 سبتمبر 2009)

deghidy قال:


> لك ما تريد
> هذا الموقع جميل جدا هاتعرف منه فن التشغيل علي الماكينات
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rev=/images?q=shaping+machine&um=1&hl=ar&sa=N
> نسالكم الدعاء
> م/ محمد الدغيدي



موقع اكثر من ممتاز جزاك الله كل خير 

صفحتة الرئيسية


----------



## ايمن الكبره (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مجيد الانباري قال:


> اخي محمد هذا الموقع يحكي عن القشط وليس الخراطه على العموم مشكور على المجهود




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*ان شاء الله كتاب جميل جدايتكون من قسمين:
1- شرح ماكينة الخراطة
2- شرح تدريب عملى على الماكينة*
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3d9c4b1d24b80ac65a3d773badf21430e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## تحي تحي (11 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## عصام سمحان (29 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## مجدى عبد الجابر عل (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## العكرماوي1 (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

ممكن اعرف قانون السلبة


----------



## eng_naeem (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## اساامه (5 أكتوبر 2013)

العكرماوي1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن اعرف قانون السلبة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قانون السلبة اخي العزيز كالتالي 
ق2-ق1/ 2 ل 2
بمعنى القطر الاكبر - القطر الاصغر مقسوم على 2 ضرب طول السلبه 
وفي المرفقات ملف pdf موضح القانون بالرسم


----------

